# The Club II account



## m61376 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just had a not so interesting chat online and, assuming the agent was correct, discovered some very disturbing details about the "free" II account:
- annual dues are covered by the annual club dues. All internal Marriott trades- whether weeks or points, are covered, as well as locking off, changes of reservation fees, trading for reward points, etc. - are included, Sounds good so far....
-included is a vacation advisor who will handle all your trades. I mean ALL your trades. You will NOT have any on-line access to see availability in II. Want a Flexchange trade- hope that your advisor is looking for you, because you can't access your account online. Want to see what Starwood, etc., might be depositing- better hope that a Starwood owner has posted it on the sightings board, because- again- you can't see any external exchanges either. 

The only exception- if you really want to see Getaway availability, they will make an exception and allow you access to that with special arrangement basically.

If you want to see what's in II for Flexchanges- well, maintain a separate II account, pay for it, and pay for any trades within that account- whether Marriott or external.


----------



## Latravel (Jun 22, 2010)

This doesn't make sense to me.  They want all 400,000 owners to make a personal phone call instead of routing traffic to self service on line options?  

Hmmm, this goes against what all major companies have been doing - reducing staff costs by reducing or eliminating one on one calls to customer service.  It's much cheaper to have customers do everything on line.  I think the agent may be incorrect.


----------



## saturn28 (Jun 22, 2010)

m61376 said:


> I just had a not so interesting chat online and, assuming the agent was correct, discovered some very disturbing details about the "free" II account:
> - annual dues are covered by the annual club dues. All internal Marriott trades- whether weeks or points, are covered, as well as locking off, changes of reservation fees, trading for reward points, etc. - are included, Sounds good so far....
> -included is a vacation advisor who will handle all your trades. I mean ALL your trades. You will NOT have any on-line access to see availability in II. Want a Flexchange trade- hope that your advisor is looking for you, because you can't access your account online. Want to see what Starwood, etc., might be depositing- better hope that a Starwood owner has posted it on the sightings board, because- again- you can't see any external exchanges either.
> 
> ...



I was told by 3 different owner service people yesterday that I would be able to exchange through II the same way I have been doing when I traded weeks. I could get the VOA to do it for me but I didn't have to. The only time I would have to use the VOA was when I was doing a points exchange. This type of contradiction happens all the time when talking to Marriott reps. Sometimes you can talk to 5 different Marriott people and get 5 different answers.


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 22, 2010)

My sister owns Disney and I believe that is exactly how it works with them - no access to II.  ):


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been told the same (it'll be a limited account that only allows you to go through Marriott) of course you can maintain your old II account but then you are paying twice for II and there go the touted savings with this wonderful new system.

tlwmkw


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jun 22, 2010)

> m61376
> 
> You will NOT have any on-line access to see availability in II.



 


I'm not sure why that would be tho. Even Starwood who deposits your week allows you to see your account, and II's online availability.....I'm really hoping that this is not true.


----------



## gmarine (Jun 22, 2010)

Its not Marriott nor II but just for reference, Worldmark owners do not have the ability to search or view online inventory with RCI. You have to call.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 22, 2010)

jjluhman said:


> My sister owns Disney and I believe that is exactly how it works with them - no access to II.  ):



Except DVC moved to RCI, still no access.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 22, 2010)

I wondered because so much of the system mimics DVC's working model and that's how their II exchanges work.  fyi, Disney owners also say that the inventory to which they can exchange is limited by quality filters that DVC imposes.

The other day the one question I asked about II with a telephone rep was whether we'd have access to Getaways (because we're really not interested in exchanging outside of Marriott.)  The answer I got was, "Yes."

{edited to add} Of course as others have pointed out DVC left II and now trades (using the same model) with RCI.  I should have used past tense for the DVC/II relationship.


----------



## andrea t (Jun 22, 2010)

I own DVC and when they traded with Interval it was a corporate account.  They made my trade and I was not allowed online access.  Since I did not own at Marriott at that time it seemed normal to me!  Now I love doing my own "playing" and searching and would hate to give that up!


----------



## m61376 (Jun 22, 2010)

ArtsieAng said:


> I'm not sure why that would be tho. Even Starwood who deposits your week allows you to see your account, and II's online availability.....I'm really hoping that this is not true.



I actually mentioned this to him. I tried every conceivable approach and he supposedly checked with someone and verified that the Marriott II account is a basic account that does not offer any online access, but that if I wanted online access I was free to maintain a separate II account and deposit my Marriott weeks in there and, of course, pay for everything, including the trades. Oh- he did verify that they would do Flexchange trades for us- but we'd have to call and hope there was any availability when the agent looked.

The online agent  was probably frustrated with my inquiries about this, and finally suggested that the new program wasn't for everyone and maybe I'd be better off not joining  

How's that for customer outreach?:hysterical:


----------



## DanCali (Jun 22, 2010)

*Buyer Beware*

Has anyone seen in WRITING that you can deposit your reserved week into II if you are part of the points system?

Since I don't trust MVCI reps on this issue, I have spoken with several II reps who said if you go into points you can only trade points with II. I have been told this by 4 different Interval reps... II is not exactly trained on this, but if what they say is true it sounds more like the Starwood system: If you want to deposit in II, Marriot will cancel your reservation (i.e., keep it for points owners) and give II a certain number of points, presemably the average of your season less the 7% Marriott skim (i.e., what your week was allocated).

If a Marriott rep tells you this will work differently, ask to get it in writing...


----------



## floyddl (Jun 22, 2010)

andrea t said:


> I own DVC and when they traded with Interval it was a corporate account.  They made my trade and I was not allowed online access.  Since I did not own at Marriott at that time it seemed normal to me!  Now I love doing my own "playing" and searching and would hate to give that up!



Hilton used to be the same way with RCI until just recently.  Now you can go by a link from the HGVC site into the RCI system and do your own searches and trades.  I really like the HGVC program but they don't offer the variety of locations that Marriott has.


----------



## banquopack (Jun 22, 2010)

DanCali said:


> Has anyone seen in WRITING that you can deposit your reserved week into II if you are part of the points system?
> 
> Since I don't trust MVCI reps on this issue, I have spoken with several II reps who said if you go into points you can only trade points with II. I have been told this by 4 different Interval reps... II is not exactly trained on this, but if what they say is true it sounds more like the Starwood system: If you want to deposit in II, Marriot will cancel your reservation (i.e., keep it for points owners) and give II a certain number of points, presemably the average of your season less the 7% Marriott skim (i.e., what your week was allocated).
> 
> If a Marriott rep tells you this will work differently, ask to get it in writing...



It is in the Interval Buyer's guide that is linked when you try to enroll points.  Yes, you can trade points or a week as a club member:

Week-Based Exchange Method (applicable to Individual Members as well as
those Club Program Exchange Members who choose to continue to receive
exchange benefits from II based on the relinquishment of a Week). Where such
Club Program Members or Individual Members own a “floating” Vacation Interest,
they must first secure a specific Week for a specific type of unit at their Marriott
Resort prior to submitting an exchange request. The reservation information
must then be submitted to II.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2010)

So if you book a week in weeks, will II let you deposit it in to your old II account, or are you forced to use the new one?


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jun 22, 2010)

UT-OH ...It appers to be true. If you join the program, you will no longer have access to II's online inventory.

Welcome!
Please wait while we contact the next available agent...
You are now speaking with Christina R.!
Christina R.: Hi! My name is Christina R.. How may I help you?
you : Hi Christina, I have a question regarding the new system.
you : I'm wondering if i would be able to do online searches in II, with my new account if I choose to join the new system?
Christina R.: With the new system you wont need to use Interval International, unless you choose to go out of the Marriott and even then you wont need to deal with them at all. Everything is done through Marrriott.
you : I enjoy doing my own online searches, and actually do searches at least once a day. If I choose to continue to do them, could I?
Christina R.: No, you are one of the few that like to do that. Sorry, but with the new program you wont be paying for anymore exchange fees and renewals. which is a great savings...
you : So, I would be giving up my acces to the II online inventory? What about getaways? Would I have access to them?
Christina R.: Just for Interval International, you would be able to do it inside of Marriott. Yes you can still have your getaways through Interval International..
you : What do you mean that i would be able to do it inside of Marriott?
Christina R.: You can go on line to book any Marriott resort.
you : and how would I do that? through II or through the Marriott site?
Christina R.: Marriott
you : OK, what about flexchange exchanges? Is Marriott going to have any similiar to the way II does?
Christina R.: I was just told that we wont.
you : One last question.
you : If I wanted to keep a seperate II account and have my week deposited into it, could I do that? And if so, would I see Marriott inventory when doing an online search?
Christina R.: Your agent is currently busy but will contact you shortly. Your chat is important to us. Thank you for your patience.
Christina R.: No, once you change for the points program you wont have to deposit with Interval International unless your requesting to go to a resort that is not a Marriott. Then your adviser that you will be assigned to you will work directly through Interval International so you don't have to.
you : but I want to. LOL!
you : If I do not join the program, does my II account remain as it? 
Christina R.: Your funny! Yes it will stay the same. The program wont effect you unless you want it to.
you : OK, thank you for your time. You have been very helpful. Have a wonderful night!
Christina R.: You too


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2010)

Can you still do weeks for weeks exchanges, or are you locked in to using points when wanting to exchange in to another Marriott?


----------



## DanCali (Jun 22, 2010)

If it smells like a dead fish...

I can't wait to hear experiences from the early adopters...


----------



## Stressy (Jun 22, 2010)

ArtsieAng said:


> UT-OH ...It appers to be true. If you join the program, you will no longer have access to II's online inventory.
> 
> Welcome!
> Please wait while we contact the next available agent...
> ...



Oh Wow!

I already have control issues..I won't be controlled!  :hysterical: 

Welcome to Marriott! 

Here are your blinders. Just put these on and everything will be fine!


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 22, 2010)

dioxide - I was told in my online chat today (that I posted under the information from Marriott thread) that I would still be able to trade my platinum week for another platinum Marriott resort week internally without using points... for what that is worth- I would like to see that in writing.  

The more I find out about this the better I feel about staying with the legacy system and actually being able to get the exchanges that I have received in the past!


----------



## DanCali (Jun 22, 2010)

banquopack said:


> It is in the Interval Buyer's guide that is linked when you try to enroll points.  Yes, you can trade points or a week as a club member:
> 
> Week-Based Exchange Method (applicable to Individual Members as well as
> those Club Program Exchange Members who choose to continue to receive
> ...





Ok - I see it... and a couple of paragraphs below that:

5. No fee is required to deposit vacation accommodations. An exchange
fee, however, is required when placing an exchange request against the
deposited accommodations.

So if you trade a week you owe I a fee, even if you are a Club member?


----------



## saturn28 (Jun 22, 2010)

ArtsieAng said:


> UT-OH ...It appers to be true. If you join the program, you will no longer have access to II's online inventory.
> 
> Welcome!
> Please wait while we contact the next available agent...
> ...




She gave you the wrong information. If you want the correct information, log onto your account on the Marriott website. Once logged in click on the link under where it says "Understanding My Timeshare." (click on where is says "Tell me More). When the next page comes up, click on the "Learn more" link under where it says "Getting The Most Out of my Timeshare." When the next page comes up skroll down the page until you see "Exchanging out side of Marriott Vacation Club" Then click on the link that says "Enrolled Owner." You will now be able to read all the types of exchanges that you will be able to do both external and internal as well as flexichange. These all can be done as an enrolled owner of the destination points option.  It does show you can do it yourself.


----------



## ann824 (Jun 22, 2010)

This is HUGE!  I don't think most people realize they will be giving up their right to access II online unless they pay for two accounts.  This is a deal killer for me.


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 22, 2010)

I think that this explains how Points members will be able to reserve Marriott properties that have not been enrolled in points- basically the weeks belonging to folks who maintain their own II account and deposit their weeks in II.  I would suspect that the deal that Marriott & II have worked out gives the Marriott II account priority over the individual accounts.:annoyed: 

Marriott Internal Exchange Procedures and Priorities
1. For all Club Program Trust Members and all Club Program Exchange
Members requesting exchange services based on the relinquishment
of Points, the Club Program Manager will be solely responsible for the
performance of exchanges into the Marriott Resorts. Where a requested
internal exchange cannot be confirmed through inventory available in
the MVC Club Program, the Club Program Manager will submit internal
exchange requests through II and, where the necessary inventory is
or becomes available in the Exchange Program, II will issue the
Confirmation to the Club Program Manager, who in turn will issue such
Confirmation to the applicable Club Program Member.


----------



## Antny (Jun 22, 2010)

*Multiple weeks*

What if you have multiple weeks and you only enroll one.  Do you still have access to II with the week that isnt enrolled?


----------



## floyddl (Jun 22, 2010)

jjluhman said:


> I think that this explains how Points members will be able to reserve Marriott properties that have not been enrolled in points- basically the weeks belonging to folks who maintain their own II account and deposit their weeks in II.  I would suspect that the deal that Marriott & II have worked out gives the Marriott II account priority over the individual accounts.:annoyed:
> 
> Marriott Internal Exchange Procedures and Priorities
> 1. For all Club Program Trust Members and all Club Program Exchange
> ...



That is what some have speculated but reports from Marriott have been that there are 2 separate inventories that are not crossed.  IMO, there have to be some strings pulled to make this new program attractive.


----------



## jjluhman (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree.  

I think that what this states is they maintain the points inventory, but when they cannot satisfy a points request they go to II (the separate inventory) and request an exchange just like an individual owner would.  Since nobody has access to their corporate account we won't know for sure what is happening behind the scenes.  So, they maintain two inventories but still have priority exchange over the individual II account holders making it more difficult for the individual account holders to exchange to other Marriott properties.

Am I reading it correctly??


----------



## m61376 (Jun 22, 2010)

saturn28 said:


> She gave you the wrong information. If you want the correct information, log onto your account on the Marriott website. Once logged in click on the link under where it says "Understanding My Timeshare." (click on where is says "Tell me More). When the next page comes up, click on the "Learn more" link under where it says "Getting The Most Out of my Timeshare." When the next page comes up skroll down the page until you see "Exchanging out side of Marriott Vacation Club" Then click on the link that says "Enrolled Owner." You will now be able to read all the types of exchanges that you will be able to do both external and internal as well as flexichange. These all can be done as an enrolled owner of the destination points option.  It does show you can do it yourself.



UGGGH! What you reference does appear to indicate that you have access if you are trading weeks, but doesn't specify that you do. 

I received similar but a bit different info. than Angela- specifically that there would be Flexhange exchanges for weeks in II, and possibly for points using a Holding Account, but the agent really wasn't clear on that.

Getaways supposedly could be accessed online IF I requested my account be set up that way, and wouldn't just be for Marriott Getaways (that may have been my assumption though- not sure).

I think this is really something that requires clarification. Many of us will still lock off and use our weeks so we can reserve all or part of our home resort with weeks. We may want to take advantage of Flexchange last minute deposits. Like Angela, I like doing these searches myself. I like being able to see if perhaps Starwood made deposits that I'd like, etc..


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jun 23, 2010)

m61376 said:


> UGGGH! *What you reference does appear to indicate that you have access if you are trading weeks, but doesn't specify that you do. *
> I received similar but a bit different info. than Angela- specifically that there would be Flexhange exchanges for weeks in II, and possibly for points using a Holding Account, but the agent really wasn't clear on that.
> 
> Getaways supposedly could be accessed online IF I requested my account be set up that way, and wouldn't just be for Marriott Getaways (that may have been my assumption though- not sure).
> ...



That's the way I see it, too. This is not clear, and needs clarification....The problem I see, is at the moment, the reps are not really sure, themselves.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 23, 2010)

I wonder if Dave (or someone else with contacts) can get clarification on this, since clearly we have been given conflicting information and it is a component of their offering- actually, they are making it a big component, since their club fees are being touted as a one fee for everything- which, on face value, is attractive- BUT at what cost, besides dollars?! Angela, I think you are a much better barometer of sightings then some random Marriott adviser, who may or may not be diligent in their job and who certainly will not be checking for Flexchange type trades, for example, as one would for themselves if they needed/wanted something.


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmm, at first I thought this was good for II since the membership fee "covered" II.

But maybe not.  Marriott could be just paying a single membership fee for just Marriott to belong, and then doing the II type searches using that one account.

Also what I was told by a Marriott rep. months ago (that Marriott would stop placing anything into II) fits with this. So folks who dont join this new program arent going to find much Marriott stuff in II.

Could be good for ******.com ----


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jun 23, 2010)

m61376 said:


> I wonder if Dave (or someone else with contacts) can get clarification on this, since clearly we have been given conflicting information and it is a component of their offering- actually, they are making it a big component, since their club fees are being touted as a one fee for everything- which, on face value, is attractive- BUT at what cost, besides dollars?! Angela, I think you are a much better barometer of sightings then some random Marriott adviser, who may or may not be diligent in their job and who certainly will not be checking for Flexchange type trades, for example, as one would for themselves if they needed/wanted something.



Giving up flexchange exchanges is a very bad deal, for me personally. In addition, I have grabbed The Four Seasons, Hyatt's, etc., at 6-10 months out, doing online searches. No way, I want to give up those exchanges. 

I sure hope that we can get an affirmative answer on this.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 23, 2010)

m61376 said:


> I wonder if Dave (or someone else with contacts) can get clarification on this...


I have no reliable contacts for this. It appears that there is no one accessible person that has what we can be sure are authoritative answers. 

I believe our best current info is what we can see (1) in the legal documents, (2) in the descriptions of the three different ownership situations ("weeks", "enrolled" and "points") by following saturn28's directions above and (3) as amplified by direct contact with Marriott as discussed in the thread devoted to those contacts.

Go to the information referenced by saturn28. As I read it, it says that we can still have access to Flexchange.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave-
I also confirmed that we can book Flexchange weeks with out week deposits- BUT we cannot see them in the club II account (as far as I was told) and that we would have to rely on a vacation advisor to look for a trade.

Alternately, I was told the other option was to use my current II account, and then all trades would be at my expense, whether to another Marriott or not.

Of course, I do not know if that was true.

In another thread that you closed Swice inquired about whether he would still be able to access II on-line and see availability in his last query. I think you missed that when you closed the thread and answered that we still had the current options for exchanging weeks in the new system.

While we still have the current options, including exchanging weeks, there seems to be very differing information as to whether we will have any online access, or will everything be behind closed doors and letting someone else do the driving, so to speak.

Like Angela, I find this to be a very big issue. We all know that many times we've gotten exchanges that weren't filled by on-going requests and/or decided to go somewhere just because we saw it on-line. I think that would be a big loss. When I tried to press the on-line rep about this issue, he told me that I could keep my current II account and pay for all exchanges. When I asked him wasn't that a touted advantage of the new Club system- and then what would my $199 per year cover- he politely told me that the new system wasn't for everyone so maybe if I wanted II access I shouldn't convert.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 23, 2010)

I concur. That's why, if I join, I plan to continue keeping my current online account and to "Place your request with Interval International. Visit IntervalWorld.com for contact information or to place your request online." when I want to make an exchange with my weeks (not points), as the procedures at this link (log-in required) for "Enrollees" provide. 

Will that be slightly more expensive? Yes, for exchange transactions, until I can sort out whether I'm willing to give up online II access, if that's where this eventually comes down. No annual II fee because my acount is paid through 2015.


----------



## kedler (Jun 23, 2010)

DanCali said:


> Has anyone seen in WRITING that you can deposit your reserved week into II if you are part of the points system?
> 
> Since I don't trust MVCI reps on this issue, I have spoken with several II reps who said if you go into points you can only trade points with II. I have been told this by 4 different Interval reps... II is not exactly trained on this, but if what they say is true it sounds more like the Starwood system: If you want to deposit in II, Marriot will cancel your reservation (i.e., keep it for points owners) and give II a certain number of points, presemably the average of your season less the 7% Marriott skim (i.e., what your week was allocated).
> 
> If a Marriott rep tells you this will work differently, ask to get it in writing...


Yes, the information is the Interval Guide which is with other documents on the Marriott site when you start to enroll your week. You can get access to the documents without actually enrolling your week.

I have several posts with information from the Guide in the Information from Marriott reps whether verbal or written thread that I started. I think the post with the information you want is #47.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2010)

To what extent will Marriott allow enrolled owners to reserve a week and deposit it in their own II account? Under the weeks system Marriott will happily handle your II deposits for you. You don't even need a reservation, they will make the deposit and then you take over. What will the future hold? Will Marriott allow this or will they make you perform internal exchanges in the new corporate account? This is how the new system is being advertised. All internal trades are done through Marriott.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 23, 2010)

It appears that as an "Enrolled Owner" (a weeks owner who joins the points program), you can still deposit your week with II to request either an internal or external exchange. See this MVCI page (log-in required), which applies only to Enrolled owners. Two excerpts:





> Exchange Types: Internal vs. External
> There are two types of exchanges, *and Interval International is your source for both*....


Also:





> *Steps to Exchanging Your Week*
> 
> Select the exchange method that’s right for you from the descriptions above.
> Book your week at your home resort in the normal way. It’s easy to book online.
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dave M said:


> It appears that as an "Enrolled Owner" (a weeks owner who joins the points program), you can still deposit your week with II to request either an internal or external exchange. See this MVCI page (log-in required), which applies only to Enrolled owners. Two excerpts:Also:



This makes sense. Though I would be more comfortable to hear experiences of actual Tuggers. Much of that page appears to have been copied from the weeks owners page, Perhaps there wasn't as much cutting as was necessary?
What is written isn't always how it works in practice.

I would think if you are doing it through II, you would still need your own separate II account and pay the $109 fee, thus no savings with the consolidated fee?


----------



## Dave M (Jun 23, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> I would think if you are doing it through II, you would still need your own separate II account and pay the $109 fee, thus no savings with the consolidated fee?


That is my general understanding - for external exchanges. However, for internal exchanges, the same link states:





> Enrolled Owners’ fees for internal exchanges are included in their Club Dues.


 Not sure how that fits with maintaining the separate account and using it for internal exchanges.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 23, 2010)

*IF only they would get their stories straight*

They say the third time's a charm....I spoke with 3 different agents via on-line chat today. The first flip-flopped on this issue, reversing herself after checking with her supervisor, deciding that there would not be on-line access and everything had to go through their vacation adviser- and what a terrific benefit that would be  . The second agent concurred basically with the first. Both agents, when I pointed out that this was a big issue to me, decided to disconnect us. The third one- Terri- actually seemed to be quite knowledgeable- and she was very definitive that there WOULD be online access via the II club account, and that we could either search ourselves or use a vacation adviser. She said we could search for Flexchanges with any week deposits. She said all fees for internal exchanges would be covered. She said external exchanges could be done via the club account (of course with a fee). Oh- and she assured me that I could deposit the week I reserved, and not a generic week assigned by Marriott. 

So, is the e-mail transcript of our conversation worth anything?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2010)

m61376 said:


> So, is the e-mail transcript of our conversation worth anything?



I highly doubt it. Only someones personal experience will prove how this works in practice.


----------



## ArtsieAng (Jun 24, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> I highly doubt it. Only someones personal experience will prove how this works in practice.



I agree....I think at this point, too much misinformation has been given out, and nothing short of actual experience is going to put this to rest.


----------



## Beverley (Jun 24, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> I've been told the same (it'll be a limited account that only allows you to go through Marriott) of course you can maintain your old II account but then you are paying twice for II and there go the touted savings with this wonderful new system.
> 
> tlwmkw



Yes, you can maintain your old account but once your weeks are "enrolled" they will only be listed in the Club II account so dropping the week into another account will not be likely if your II list of accounts does not include your resort.  I don't think the resorts can be listed under both ... but maybe that is a question for II/  hmmmm...     

Beverley


----------



## m61376 (Jun 24, 2010)

ArtsieAng said:


> I agree....I think at this point, too much misinformation has been given out, and nothing short of actual experience is going to put this to rest.



Oh- I agree- the question of whether the transcript was worth anything was really rhetorical. I guess I will need to work on my sarcasm  .

I am glad that we will be able to get the real answers when the first adopters post back as to what their new account allows them to do.

Sad that we can't get a straight answer from Marriott.


----------



## siberiavol (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a couple of low point week that I am considering depositing in II. I would put one in old II account and one in new II account.I figure it would be worth the money for a year just to see how they might work differently. My old II account is paid up for several years


----------



## rsackett (Jun 24, 2010)

siberiavol said:


> I have a couple of low point week that I am considering depositing in II. I would put one in old II account and one in new II account.I figure it would be worth the money for a year just to see how they might work differently. My old II account is paid up for several years



Did you know that you can cancell your II account and get a refund for the unused portion?

Ray


----------



## curbysplace (Jun 24, 2010)

*II ongoing*

Just got off the phone with a Marriott rep, the basis of my call was the affect of joining the club points program with respect to II membership.  The representative said that I would not end up with anything less than I have now with my current II membership.  Although I would get a new II account number, the annual $199 club fee would give me the same access to the II website I enjoy now, the same ability to view the II website and trade my weeks as I have now.  She repeated that nothing I currently have would be lost—only that I would gain from the whistles and bells they are adding.    I asked her three different ways during the course of our conversation virtually the same question and she gave the same answer—that nothing would change with my II relationship other than the account number.  And this would continue so even after I ask for and receive my prorated refund from II for the 3+ years remaining on my account.  So unless this rep was blowing smoke or this part of the program has changed since the June 21 roll out, this appears to resolve some questions regarding II membership and access to the website.  Someone else should call and ask a rep the same type of questions so this can be confirmed.


----------



## siberiavol (Jun 24, 2010)

rsackett said:


> Did you know that you can cancell your II account and get a refund for the unused portion?
> 
> Ray



II told me I had to keep account through next year because of trades I have already made. Do you know detail of refunds?


----------



## rsackett (Jun 24, 2010)

siberiavol said:


> II told me I had to keep account through next year because of trades I have already made. Do you know detail of refunds?



I do think all pending trades have to be completed.  So you would have to wait until your account is empty or loose what is left in there.  You will need to be a II member to go on a II pending trade.

I would ask Marriott about transferring assets from your old account to the new one.

Ray


----------



## curbysplace (Jun 24, 2010)

My understanding is if you have a pending or not yet completed trade in II you can not get a refund for that year.  I was just told by a Marriott rep on the phone that you get bonus weeks if you do not ask for the II refund.  In my case with 3+ years to go I would get 2 bonus weeks.


----------



## floyddl (Jun 24, 2010)

curbysplace said:


> My understanding is if you have a pending or not yet completed trade in II you can not get a refund for that year.  I was just told by a Marriott rep on the phone that you get bonus weeks if you do not ask for the II refund.  In my case with 3+ years to go I would get 2 bonus weeks.



Someone else was quoting that with 3 years remaining you get 2 bonus weeks now and one in 2012.  I assume they are good for 24 months.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 24, 2010)

The bonus weeks are AC's, not actually bonus weeks, at least that's what I was told.

curbysplace- That's what some reps are saying; others are saying the opposite. I was 1 for 4 yesterday as to whether I would retain online access.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jun 24, 2010)

How about trading power of a deeded deposited week?  If I join the new system, reserve a summer NCV week (non-points), if I deposit it into II via the new Marriott II number will I get the trading power I always get or will they give me a lower trading power (like what they are doing to my points value)?


----------



## kdorward (Jun 24, 2010)

*Interval trades*

When you use the Marriott points to do an external trade you are part of the Interval point program.   The chart below shows you wont be able to pull similiar units as you did when you deposited a "weeks" deposit.  This is another disappointing fact:

For a Confirmation to be issued, the following Points are required
based on the exchange accommodations being requested:
MVC Club Program Points Charts for Il Member Resorts
FULL-WEEK EXCHANGE VALUES
TDI One- Two- Three- Four- TDI
Range Studio Bedroom Bedroom Bedroom Bedroom Range
140 – 150 2,250 3,000 4,500 6,000 7,000 140 – 150
115 – 135 1,750 2,750 4,000 5,000 6,000 115 – 135
90 – 110 1,500 2,250 3,000 4,000 5,000 90 – 110
50 – 85 1,000 1,500 2,250 3,000 4,000 50 – 85


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Gold Membership*

Does anyone know if you can add gold membership to your club II account? We often use two or more getaways a year and the gold membership pays for itself after two to three getaways.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 27, 2010)

[_Edited to delete post that could be interpreted as being political, which would not be permitted under TUG Posting Rules._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 27, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> This makes sense. Though I would be more comfortable to hear experiences of actual Tuggers. Much of that page appears to have been copied from the weeks owners page, Perhaps there wasn't as much cutting as was necessary?
> What is written isn't always how it works in practice.
> 
> I would think if you are doing it through II, you would still need your own separate II account and pay the $109 fee, thus no savings with the consolidated fee?




As a related question (I think)...If I become an "enrolled owner" and drop my present II membership, can I use the II access provided by Marriott to trade weeks I receive for deposit from my Festiva points ownership? Or, as I suspect, do I have to retain my present II membership in order to exchange Festiva properties? If the latter, I don't see how joining Marriott's points program can save me money.

FWIW, I also have a Westin membership with II, but can use that account only for external Westin trades and getaways. Is Marriott now taking us down the same path? (I do get access to II listings with this account).


----------



## Frisbeeace (Jun 27, 2010)

Dave M said:


> Yes, for exchange transactions, until I can sort out whether I'm willing to give up online II access, if that's where this eventually comes down. No annual II fee because my acount is paid through 2015.



I also renewed my 5 year membership with Interval a few weeks ago when they called me with a special proposal. It seems to me that they were chasing Marriott owners before the new program, which includes II membership, was released. II knew this when they contacted me so I think it was somehow dishonest on their side. I hope that they will reimburse me the money if I decide to join. If not, I wonder whether they will also charge me if I accomplish and internal trade to another Marriott property.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 27, 2010)

Frisbeeace said:


> I also renewed my 5 year membership with Interval a few weeks ago when they called me with a special proposal. It seems to me that they were chasing Marriott owners before the new program, which includes II membership, was released. II knew this when they contacted me so I think it was somehow dishonest on their side. I hope that they will reimburse me the money if I decide to join. If not, I wonder whether they will also charge me if I accomplish and internal trade to another Marriott property.





They contacted me also.  My response was different.  I told them I didn't know if I would live that long.  They didn't know what to say, and that was the end of the conversation.   Glad I didn't sign up in case I decide to join the point program.


----------



## ngmaui (Jun 27, 2010)

*I posted this on the big thread but it probably belongs here*

It has been exhausting reading this thread but it also have been a very nice learning experience for me. We are interested in enrolling in the points system. For us, now that our family has grown by 3, traveling to Hawaii just is not as practical anymore. As a result we have had decent luck with II and have even gotten ACs with our deposit but even then, we have occasionally felt the fear of trading down. Also, with the potential of 5 airfare tickets...It is very restrictive and many times more expensive to fly weekend to weekend verses midweek. I have a lot of appreciation for the flexibility of a points based system ever since learning and studying the DVC. We would be owners of the mouse if we could afford 2 timeshares right now. The 3900 points that our 1Bed 2 Bath MOC Oceanview would give us looks like a lot of options at other resorts we would love to stay at.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had looked into what happens to an II account that has an unused deposit in it with the switchover to points. Our situation is our II membership runs out in August, we have one unit that has been deposited with expiration in Sept 2011 and no ongoing requests.

So our question is, if we join the Marriott Points system before my II account expires does our existing account with our deposit just get extended or do we have to setup a new II points account and then have to pay a 1 year renewal on our existing account to be able to exchange out deposit after the August expiration of our membership?

Thanks for everyone's input to this thread and for any help you can give me on this...


----------



## m61376 (Jun 29, 2010)

ngmaui said:


> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone had looked into what happens to an II account that has an unused deposit in it with the switchover to points. Our situation is our II membership runs out in August, we have one unit that has been deposited with expiration in Sept 2011 and no ongoing requests.
> 
> So our question is, if we join the Marriott Points system before my II account expires does our existing account with our deposit just get extended or do we have to setup a new II points account and then have to pay a 1 year renewal on our existing account to be able to exchange out deposit after the August expiration of our membership?
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input to this thread and for any help you can give me on this...



People were told that you can switch over the deposit to the new II account, but lose some trade power because of the earlier deposited date, or you can continue to use it in the old II account, but pay associated fees.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Just to give an official update*

They have recognized that many owners are upset about online access and are currently working on getting the computer system up and running to allow full II access to the Club account. Trades can be made with the VOA or online, and all fees associated with Marirott internal trades will be covered. External trades have the usual fees, but can be done via the club account.

They do not yet have a solid timeframe for when there will be online access, but ultimately it will include everything we can do now in II.


----------



## siberiavol (Jun 29, 2010)

I am an enrolled member and was called by the person who will be my contact person tonight.

You will have the ability to do everything on Interval you can do now in the new Interval account. If you find something yourself online ,you can call the Marriott rep or you can actually book it yourself. You will have to pay the credit card if you book it yourself BUT IF IT IS A MARRIOTT EXCHANGE,INTERVAL WILL NOTIFY MARRIOTT AFTER THE FACT AND YOUR CREDIT CARD WILL BE CREDITED.

Interval will offer accommodation certificates if you retain your old account at the first and third anniversary after your last confirmed exchanged or you can get a refund for remaining time on contract


----------

